

The Pancake Problems (1975, 1979, 1973) - DanBC
http://www.math.uiuc.edu/~west/openp/pancake.html

======
tzs
The D.S. Cohen cited for the burnt pancake problem later became a TV writer
and became known as David X. Cohen (there was already a David S. Cohen in the
guild). If that name seems familiar to many, it is because he was a Simpsons
writer and then co-developed Futurama and served as its head writer.

------
alphonse23
Bill Gates might have been a very good scholar if he chose to be.

~~~
nathell
I didn't even know he had published anything in the field of theoretical
informatics.

------
Adrock
This takes me back to freshman year of CS at CMU. Steven Rudich showed up to
the freshman seminar wearing a chef costume and spent an hour explaining the
problem to give us a taste of 15-251. Picture here:

[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rudich/](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rudich/)

